# More questions - surprise, suprise!!



## Anne & Andy (May 5, 2011)

Hi as we said we are back with some more questions!

1.Can anyone tell us if you can get "dry" (biscuit type) dog food?
2.What brands are available and the cost.
3.We have been told to bring our Sky box with us, is that correct?
4.We have a friend who is wheelchair bound, and wants to know if , she would be able to rent something that would suit her needs.
5.Also she would need an adapted car for her to use, all hand controls. Would this be available in Cyprus? 
6. What tips do you have on renting, or bad things to look out for.

Thank you all for any information, is great being able to ask all these questions. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Anne + Andy, 
1. Yes
2. Most of the brands from the UK, work out at very similar prices
3. Yes, providing you can hook upto a large dish you will recieve the same channels you have in the uk, providing you continue paying the sky charges, if you dont pay sky you will still receive the 'free to air' channels, BBC1, 2, 3 and 4 - maybe, ITV, Channel 4 and 5, USA 5 etc.
4. Probably, 
5. Dont know
6. Have a good look round, dont pay the asking price - still a lot to choose from, use a good agent, Andria Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental if you are looking in Peyia area.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ditto to most of what Steve said. 
As far as sky is concerned though if you continue to pay for a sky package make sure it is via a Uk address. If they know you are overseas they will disable your box.



Regards
Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi - I see most of your questions have been answered but as for your friend who is in a wheelchair, she may want to take a look at the website below and contact the owner of that site as he seems to be a wealth of information:

Cyprus disabled holiday - complete wheelchair access with heated swimming pool at C&A Tourist Apartments in Polis

We have a wheelchair accessible home for sale on our books so there definitely are some, it is just a question of finding one for rent that she likes. And as for hands controlled cars, there are none for rent. She may be able to have one adapted for her here but, if she is coming over to live I would advise her to just ship hers. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I missed the bit about wheelchairs
There are houses here which are wheelchair friendly, we have at least 3 on our books for sale that I can think of off the top of my head so they are certainly out there. As far as finding one to rent that might not be easy but I would think it is not impossible. 
Bungalows are not easy to find but many houses here have at least one bedroom and a shower room downstairs and putting the odd ramp in would not be a big job so although there may not be many places which are specifically adapted for wheelchairs many are very easily adapted.
Hope that helps.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

There are disabled 'friendly' villas/bungalows avaialble to rent. 
'Friendly' doesn't necessarily mean no steps and low angled ramps though. 
Some of the ramps of seen are like the starting gates on a downhill ski run 

Paphos old town, like most 'old' villages in the UK have shops with narrow doors and steps up. You'll also find many of the cafe's etc saying they have a disabled toilet but won't have any assistance bars to transfer you across from the chair to toilet.

Outside of the harbour pedestrian area expect not to be able to get around very easily, most pavements will have a palm tree sticking out of every 30 yds and you'll find many people parking fully on the pavement. Why? Because they can't be ar$ed to walk the extra 2 yds from the road!!!! ggrr

Sorry I have no idea re hire cars and sorry for sounding a little pessimistic, Cyprus just isn't geared up for wheelchairs at the moment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I absolutely agree that Cyprus is not at all wheelchair friendly.
It is very noticable that you rarely see a Cypriot in a wheelchair out and about. Its as though disabled people are kept hidden.
Most wheelchairs you see are very obvious holiday makers.
Cyprus has a long way to go before it becomes in any way an easy place for wheelchair users to navigate.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cyprus isn't pedestrian friendly either with all the cars parked on the pavement. When I lived in Spain the pavements were wheelchair friendly, always a ramp on the corner of the sidewalk.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its no wonder that mothers always walk in the road when pushing pushchairs. 
I always think it is so dangerous but what choice do they have?
Its high time the EU came down hard on Cyprus over this issue.


----------



## Anne & Andy (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your input. We are digesting what you have told us. Does'nt look like our friend would be very happy with the wheelchair access problem, but will pass on your thoughts. No doubt we will have more questions!! 
Believe it or not we are having a very warm spell here in UK, it wont last!!!


----------

